# best eating duck ??



## jimmyjames (Oct 20, 2009)

would like to know , which duck is the best eating ,of all the ones we get to shoot ,, i have had some that were not fit to feed a dog ,and some that were  yep thats good duck ,,  i do know now where the term waterFOWL  COMES FROM ..LOL


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Muscovy!!


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Oct 20, 2009)

None


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 20, 2009)

Woodies, Teal, Greenheads are the best.

The key is not to overcook.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 20, 2009)

Teal hands down are the best


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Oct 20, 2009)

any corn feed one!!!


----------



## trespasser (Oct 20, 2009)

Teal. Chances are, the duck you had you didn't like was either overcooked or a Merganser


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 20, 2009)

Best: Woodies, mallards, teal. black ducks and most other dabblers. 
Second best: Ringers, redheads, canvasbacks and most other divers.
Dog food: Mergansers, sea ducks and bluebills at the coast.


----------



## stuckonquack (Oct 20, 2009)

pintail is my number one favorite then teal woodies mallards


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 20, 2009)

1. coot 2. Merganser 3. Ruddy 4. Smiley


----------



## bigkga69 (Oct 20, 2009)

the little ruddy ducks suprised me, I put them in my top 3 now!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 20, 2009)

bigkga69 said:


> the little ruddy ducks suprised me, I put them in my top 3 now!!



as do I. they are 3rd on my list


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 20, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Woodies, Teal, Greenheads are the best.
> 
> The key is not to overcook.


you are right mustang, most folks over cook, over marinade, and just flat ruin the fowl. woodies, mallards, teal and cans can be great table fair just by sprinkling some salt, pepper, and a little oil and vinegar, wrap in bacon and grill till the bacon is crisp.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 20, 2009)

If you have a ceramic grill(big green egg/primo), get that joker up to 550 or 600 deg, and sear the bacon wrapped breasts for 5 minutes per side. Crispy outside with a warm pink inside...now thats hard to beat.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 20, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> If you have a ceramic grill(big green egg/primo), get that joker up to 550 or 600 deg, and sear the bacon wrapped breasts for 5 minutes per side. Crispy outside with a warm pink inside...now thats hard to beat.




Put the bacon wrapped marinated breasts on Kabobs with peppers and onions.

Big Sexy cook.  
Big Sexy eat.  Lots.
Big Sexy like full feeling in tummy.
Ummmmm goood!!!!!!!


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Oct 20, 2009)

Woodrows.  Then teal.  That's about it.


----------



## killa84 (Oct 20, 2009)

The key is to soak them in salt water and draw all the blood out before you store or cook them. The best are teal and woodies. I cut them in chunks and deep fry them. They are hard to beat and feeds a big crowd.


----------



## JDAWG (Oct 20, 2009)

woodies then mergansers   I like a little fish with my ducks


----------



## sonofagun (Oct 20, 2009)

In order:
Teal, Woody, Mallard

Wrap in bacon, quick pan sear on both sides (keeps the meat moist) then grill.

Cheers


----------



## littletime (Oct 20, 2009)

Gadwalls aint bad either


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 20, 2009)

nobody has said anything about the ribeye in the sky. The old whitefront, a.k.a. specklebelly goose will hands down beat em all in a blindfolded taste test.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 20, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> nobody has said anything about the ribeye in the sky. The old whitefront, a.k.a. specklebelly goose will hands down beat em all in a blindfolded taste test.




Agreed you cant beat a speck when it comes to waterfowl


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 21, 2009)

well i must i have cooked the wrong ones,, i had a very good couple of days last year ,, and took some  green wing teal, shovlers, buffle head ,scaup, bluebill, mallard, ,, and they got  mixed up  when i was cleaning them ,, and i guess the first batch i cooked ,was  the worst ,, they tasted like  it smelled when i cleaned them ,, i  soaked them in italian dressin, then put them on the grill ,,and never took them in the house .. just washing them off in the sink before cookin, left a FOWL SMELL IN MY SINK FOR MONTHS ,, SO   i guess it was the bluebills ,, so iwill be more wary ,of how i bag them up .. thanks for you  reponse.....


----------



## fatduckboy (Oct 21, 2009)

woodies  woodies and mallards


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 21, 2009)

A tip to make them all taste better. Soak them overnight in some lightly salted water. It pulls the blood from the shot out of the meat.


----------



## JWF III (Oct 23, 2009)

Specks are great table-fare. Cans are also unbelievably good (considering they're divers). Fact is, cans were the number one duck back in the market hunting days. Top sellers at the market. I've always heard that Sandhills are even better than the Specks, but I haven't had the pleasure of trying one of those yet.

Wyman


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 23, 2009)

JWF III said:


> Specks are great table-fare. Cans are also unbelievably good (considering they're divers). Fact is, cans were the number one duck back in the market hunting days. Top sellers at the market. I've always heard that Sandhills are even better than the Specks, but I haven't had the pleasure of trying one of those yet.
> 
> Wyman



yep, the can and the redhead was highly sought after around Carrituck and Pamlico back in the day.


----------



## rhodes31072 (Oct 23, 2009)

roasted hooded merganser with a coot gravy sauce.  Delicious!


----------



## G Duck (Oct 23, 2009)

Teal, woodies.  I like to do the bacon/dales/jalopeno/cream cheese deal on the grill.  Enough dales on a coot breast, and you will not know what you are eating.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Oct 23, 2009)

cormorants, scaups and buffleheads in that order...  

teal and squealers...  the squealers are rare for me... cause i cant hit 'em. if they dont land on the end of my barrel, i might as well wave at 'em...  

most amazing flyers tho... seen em do flips and flops and hit the brakes like crazy... i let 'em land. then if i'm lucky i might hit one...


----------



## Medicine Man (Oct 23, 2009)

rhodes31072 said:


> roasted hooded merganser with a coot gravy sauce.  Delicious!



 Had a VERRRRY good friend one time that said"if you kill it we need to eat it"...Not real sure how long he chewed on that coot meat but he didn't get it down..


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 24, 2009)

They are all the same, some just take a little more Dale's sauce to bring out the best in them.


----------



## DUKE03 (Nov 13, 2009)

Put duck on clean oak board, put in oven when done take out throw away the duck and eat the board.


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 13, 2009)

DUKE03 said:


> Put duck on clean oak board, put in oven when done take out throw away the duck and eat the board.



 man most duck aint bad...


----------



## PaulD (Nov 13, 2009)

DUKE03 said:


> Put duck on clean oak board, put in oven when done take out throw away the duck and eat the board.




Don't know what you been eating.

Take fillet O' duck breast. Brine in Saltwater a couple of hours. Marinate it in Italian dressing then place it on a "stick" with a piece of pepper, onion and Cream cheese. Wrape in Bacon and place on a hot grill till it's about medium/Medium well!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 13, 2009)

DUKE03 said:


> Put duck on clean oak board, put in oven when done take out throw away the duck and eat the board.



If you ever get a chance to eat a Hooded Merganser you will slap yourself silly!  It truly is a delicacy that must be experienced with your tastebuds at least once in your lifetime.  I'm sure that you will then agree that duck tastes much better then the wood plank.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 13, 2009)

I saw a bunch of Hoodies last year on the poop pond at the state prison. No kidding!!!!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 13, 2009)

PaulD said:


> I saw a bunch of Hoodies last year on the poop pond at the state prison. No kidding!!!!!



Kill'em and feed the ditch monsters, they eat about like a coot.


----------

